
Schlep Blindness - paragkej
If you would be starting out today, what are some of the schlep blindness problems you would look out to solve?
======
mtmail
Just adding context to the phrase:

"Schlep was originally a Yiddish word but has passed into general use in the
US. It means a tedious, unpleasant task."
[http://paulgraham.com/schlep.html](http://paulgraham.com/schlep.html)

